# من سيفوز بكأس العالم ؟



## مدام ششريهان (19 يونيو 2018)

مع انطلاقة كأس العالم، يتساءل الملايين حول العالم عن بطل هذه النسخة، وهذا العام، ورغم
أن الامر ليس مجهولاً كما يبدو للوهلة الأولى، ورغم أن الجميع يعرف البطل حتى أنا وأنت، إلا أن الإثارة
تستدعي أن يطرح هذا السؤال، وكذلك الظروف المفاجئة والطارئة التي قد تغير في أسم الفريق
الذي نعرف جيداً أنه سيفوز قبل بدء البطولة إلى أسم فريق آخر كان مرشحاً للفوز.

*و إذا أردت معرفة المنتخب الذي سيفوز بالعرس العالمي .. إضغط هنا لمتابعة الموضوع
*
من سيفوز بكأس العالم 



​


----------

